# The beetle photoshop thread



## blankito (May 15, 2006)

Show us what you have in mind for the beetle!


----------



## blankito (May 15, 2006)

here is a quick work for now


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## dreamingtwig (Dec 8, 2010)

*My Bug (when the sunroof's available and I have some facelifting done.*

What I'm shooting for:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

check this thread 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...2-Beetle-Photoshop-Thread&highlight=photoshop


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I know I'm bumping an old thread with a link to another pshop thread directly above my post, but it's not in our directory and I thought it was at least relevant to our interests since we do own the car and maybe some others have ideas ...

So I'll contribute with 2 quick ones I did.
Saggita's from a CC








.
Miro 111's








.
A8 Flat Fives
*will be going on my silver bug- this was done before I got my white one*


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Here>>>>>


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I know this isn't the photoshop request thread, but can someone please pshop some white vw Motorsport wheels on my car?









Just want to see what direction I go with.
Thanks!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

another for those with bigger pockets: $$$
Vossen's


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> another for those with bigger pockets: $$$
> Vossen's


Wow, great job! I want my TB to look like this one...opcorn:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is mine!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Bump


----------

